# Any suggestions/experience with 2002 Maxima Cold Air intake and exhaust?



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a 2002 Maxima. I want to start with a few mods, specifically a cold air intake and something for the exhaust. On the cold air intake, I have looked into Injen and FrankenCar. I read one negative post re the Injen, but have seen plenty of positive also. As to the exhaust, I want a more free-flowing exhaust but I don't want a lot of noise. I don't mind a little more noise since I can't hardly hear the car at all now, and I don't mind a deeper or throatier sound, but would not enjoy a LOT of noise and would particularly hate the "bee swarm in a tuna can" sound. I am supposed to be a mild, respectable, semi-senior citizen (52 yr old grandpa) so nothing too lavish. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Grab whatever... Place Racing/Cattman, Injen, Frankencar, I think they're all pretty similar. I prefer ones located in the fenderwell rather than the engine bay but that's just me.

Skip the muffler and do a y-pipe or headers instead. www.hotshot.com has headers for your year now; headers, even when bolted to the stock cat-back exhaust, make much more power than replacing the stock cat-back exhaust by itself.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thanks*



brianw said:


> Grab whatever... Place Racing/Cattman, Injen, Frankencar, I think they're all pretty similar. I prefer ones located in the fenderwell rather than the engine bay but that's just me.
> 
> Skip the muffler and do a y-pipe or headers instead. www.hotshot.com has headers for your year now; headers, even when bolted to the stock cat-back exhaust, make much more power than replacing the stock cat-back exhaust by itself.


Thanks. Sounds like good advice, particularly on the exhaust.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

There is a lot of contention with the Injen intake on 00-03 Maximas as far as gains go... people have dynoed to get more gains from the Place Racing (CAI), Frankencar (WAI), and Berk (WAI) intakes. 

There is also the Ghetto Airbox (GAB) which has given up to 9 whp: 

http://home.insightbb.com/~dwh/GAB.htm

From what I know of VQ35s: 

Headers - $550-$850 for 20-25 whp
y-pipe - $160-$300 for 8-10 whp
Cat-back - $500-$600 for 4-6 whp

These are ballpark numbers but should give ya a decent idea of what the $/hp ratio is. Of course, headers are a pain to install and are not easily taken off if you have to sell the car. 

Some people have just replaced just the y-pipe and b-pipe and have seen a decent gain as well, while retaining the stock muffler for better sound suppression, so that's another option. 

Btw, as far as aftermarket exhausts go, if you do decide to get a cat-back or rear-section, the Frankencar is pretty quiet and is of great quality and fitment as well. I've had mine for 6 months now and love it... you can barely tell its aftermarket...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

QUOTE=Puppetmaster]There is a lot of contention with the Injen intake on 00-03 Maximas as far as gains go... people have dynoed to get more gains from the Place Racing (CAI), Frankencar (WAI), and Berk (WAI) intakes. 

There is also the Ghetto Airbox (GAB) which has given up to 9 whp: 

http://home.insightbb.com/~dwh/GAB.htm

From what I know of VQ35s: 

Headers - $550-$850 for 20-25 whp
y-pipe - $160-$300 for 8-10 whp
Cat-back - $500-$600 for 4-6 whp

These are ballpark numbers but should give ya a decent idea of what the $/hp ratio is. Of course, headers are a pain to install and are not easily taken off if you have to sell the car. 

Some people have just replaced just the y-pipe and b-pipe and have seen a decent gain as well, while retaining the stock muffler for better sound suppression, so that's another option. 

Btw, as far as aftermarket exhausts go, if you do decide to get a cat-back or rear-section, the Frankencar is pretty quiet and is of great quality and fitment as well. I've had mine for 6 months now and love it... you can barely tell its aftermarket...[/QUOTE]


Thanks very much.This has been helpful. I am going to start with a Frankencar intake, then add the Y pipe, and then if I want more, which I probably will, I'll get the Frankencar catback system.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much. This has been helpful. I'm going to start with the Frankencar intake, then add the Y pipe, and if I want more (which I probably will) I'll get the Frankencar catback system.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

PaulB said:


> Thank you very much. This has been helpful. I'm going to start with the Frankencar intake, then add the Y pipe, and if I want more (which I probably will) I'll get the Frankencar catback system.


No problem... lemme know if ya have any questions... 

Btw, here is a picture of the Frankencar rear on my 2002: 










And for sound clips of various exhaust set-ups, including the Frankencar, check out this page:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=407975


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PaulB said:


> Thanks very much.This has been helpful. I am going to start with a Frankencar intake, then add the Y pipe, and then if I want more, which I probably will, I'll get the Frankencar catback system.


Keep in mind that most complete header setups integrate their own y-pipe, so whatever aftermarket y-pipe you buy will probably be replaced if you should ever do headers. 

Just FYI.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> Keep in mind that most complete header setups integrate their own y-pipe, so whatever aftermarket y-pipe you buy will probably be replaced if you should ever do headers.
> 
> Just FYI.


Good point, so if you know ya wanna get headers eventually, ya might wanna hold off on the y-pipe since you will not be able to re-use your aftermarket y-pipe. In saying that, they are pretty easy to sell though... in the maxima.org classifieds, aftermarket y-pipes are usually snapped up pretty quickly.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

i have a 02 with auto should i get headers?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Up to you. *grins*


----------



## CaliKush (May 14, 2007)

I am new to the mod world, but what is Y-pipe?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Holy old threads, batman...


----------

